# Fearless



## MMAfighter (Mar 31, 2006)

Jet Li's new movie.....My dad just got it today and I"m watching it right now. It's Freaking AWSOME!!!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

Jet Li is tight! He's a great martial artist. Sometimes though, The wire stuff is too much. It takes away from the fight scenes, which are usually great.


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2006)

Jet Li is good, but i would prefer he if is fight scenes weren't so "HongKong" if you know what i mean. It's amusing to see the results of these films but i grow tired of seing him do impossible kicks and walk away unscrached from situations no one could survive (remember that scene from another movie where he gets into a cage match with 10 guys a lot heavier than him including Tito Ortiz, Chuck Liddel and Randy Couture.

But you are right, if we overlook that, he is one of the most amasing fighters in the movies!


----------



## AceHBK (May 28, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> *(remember that scene from another movie where he gets into a cage match with 10 guys a lot heavier than him including Tito Ortiz, Chuck Liddel and Randy Couture.*


 
What movie was this?? Unleashed?

I have had this movie for 2 months and I cant stop watching it.  Excellent fight scenes and very little wire work.  Emphasis is on combat and story and not all the wires and stuff.  Highly recommend.

But most importantly is the story and what he discovers.  Of course you must read to really find out the whole story and not just hollywood's version.


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2006)

I can't remember it's name, it had a rapper co-staring with Li. I think his name is DMX. Li was a HongKong cop and DMX was a thieve, he stole some black diamonds. It also had Dacascos in it, he played the bad guy.


----------



## mantis (May 28, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> What movie was this?? Unleashed?
> 
> I have had this movie for 2 months and I cant stop watching it. Excellent fight scenes and very little wire work. Emphasis is on combat and story and not all the wires and stuff. Highly recommend.
> 
> But most importantly is the story and what he discovers. Of course you must read to really find out the whole story and not just hollywood's version.


romeo must die i think --  double post..


----------



## mantis (May 28, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> I can't remember it's name, it had a rapper co-staring with Li. I think his name is DMX. Li was a HongKong cop and DMX was a thieve, he stole some black diamonds. It also had Dacascos in it, he played the bad guy.


oh yeah, that's "craddle to the grave".. not romeo must die.. my bad


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 28, 2006)

I love JET LEI. he is amazing I would love to meeet him someday but that will probleyy never happen


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 2, 2006)

Did anyone who has seen this movie recognize that the guy who played Jet Li's father in this movie also played Seraph in the Matrix?  Collin Chou


----------



## mantis (Jun 2, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> Did anyone who has seen this movie recognize that the guy who played Jet Li's father in this movie also played Seraph in the Matrix? Collin Chou


No i couldnt tell that was him.  I could tell he's from the "defender". he was the assassin in that movie.  for some reason the Matrix left no impression at all, well for me anyway.  Except when Neo did a 'shield-the-rain' posture incorrectly.


----------



## monkey (Jun 2, 2006)

Heres a kicker for those whom may or may not like Jet Li.On 16mill film in my archives,Jet Li is shown groing in skills in verious kung fu styles.Mostly at the temple I trained in.The Cloud Forest with Heigh Tang Fashu.Heigh Tang had so much energy (it is captured on film as he meditate Sleeping on 1 finger stand.Any ways back to Li.The film shows him doing some Tai Chi-Paugau-Then it gose & shows his skills in Wushu,Spear-empty hands-3 section staff-staff & some verious body contioning skills.A great part of history from 16-18.


----------



## mantis (Jun 2, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Heres a kicker for those whom may or may not like Jet Li.On 16mill film in my archives,Jet Li is shown groing in skills in verious kung fu styles.Mostly at the temple I trained in.The Cloud Forest with Heigh Tang Fashu.Heigh Tang had so much energy (it is captured on film as he meditate Sleeping on 1 finger stand.Any ways back to Li.The film shows him doing some Tai Chi-Paugau-Then it gose & shows his skills in Wushu,Spear-empty hands-3 section staff-staff & some verious body contioning skills.A great part of history from 16-18.


is this the same one that shows him studying poetry?


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 2, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> is this the same one that shows him studying poetry?


 
LOL!!!   Im not even gonna touch that.

Now which is true?  Is this Jet Li's last MA movie?  OR   Is it his last MA period piece movie?

How was Defender?
Collin Chou has been doing MA since he was 5.  He has some great skill.  Too bad it is hard to find stuff he has done since they are all foreign.

Thanx to imdb.com I found out it was him.  He totally looked like a different guy.


----------



## mantis (Jun 2, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> LOL!!!   Im not even gonna touch that.
> 
> Now which is true?  Is this Jet Li's last MA movie?  OR   Is it his last MA period piece movie?
> 
> ...


defender was okay in terms of martial arts. I liked the moves and stuff.

There this video on jet li's training when he started touching traditional kung fu.  He used to read literature and poetry while walking on the edge of a wall, or doing upside-down situps and other things.  It's a good documentary on  his character, his family, the way he was brought up, his transition to traditional kung fu, his pursuit to learn from more than one master to perfect a form and so on.

It's the last martial arts movie for him.  He's a ol' man now


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 2, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> defender was okay in terms of martial arts. I liked the moves and stuff.
> 
> There this video on jet li's training when he started touching traditional kung fu. He used to read literature and poetry while walking on the edge of a wall, or doing upside-down situps and other things. It's a good documentary on his character, his family, the way he was brought up, his transition to traditional kung fu, his pursuit to learn from more than one master to perfect a form and so on.
> 
> It's the last martial arts movie for him. He's a ol' man now


 
I thought u was joking...lol!!

I would like to see this video now.

WHat in the world will he do? So us MA fans are stuck with steven segal again?  Well I guess we will wait until the next MA movie person bursts onto the scene.  Tony Jaa isnt a bad replacement for now to hold me over till another suitable CMA star comes along.


----------



## mantis (Jun 2, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I thought u was joking...lol!!
> 
> I would like to see this video now.
> 
> WHat in the world will he do? So us MA fans are stuck with steven segal again? Well I guess we will wait until the next MA movie person bursts onto the scene. Tony Jaa isnt a bad replacement for now to hold me over till another suitable CMA star comes along.


Yeah. I really hope we get a new CMA guy. I hope he is both good and authentic.  He said he'll be still acting but as a whatevers actor, not martial arts actor (i hope im not offending the whatevers actors by saying they're whatevers... i just mean whatevers=non-martial arts). 

Tony Jaa is pretty good, but definitely not as a replacement to li or jackie chan.  I hear drunken master III will be with tony Jaa.  i think that's just wrong. he doesnt even look chiinese you know.  nothing against the guy or his art, but that just isnt a good fit.


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 2, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> Yeah. I really hope we get a new CMA guy. I hope he is both good and authentic. He said he'll be still acting but as a whatevers actor, not martial arts actor (i hope im not offending the whatevers actors by saying they're whatevers... i just mean whatevers=non-martial arts).
> 
> Tony Jaa is pretty good, but definitely not as a replacement to li or jackie chan. I hear drunken master III will be with tony Jaa. i think that's just wrong. he doesnt even look chiinese you know. nothing against the guy or his art, but that just isnt a good fit.


 
Dang, im hurt over the Li news.  He was supposed to be in the Matrix as Seraph but backed out and as well all know, Collin hou took his place.
He was supposed to be in Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon but back out as well...Chow Yun Fat (sp?) did a great job though.

So as I look at it, Jet owes us 2 movies. 

I agree with you on the tony jaa aspect.  No heir to them, he is all his own which isnt a bad thing.  I wouldnt be surprised if he did do Drunken Master III since Jackie did have a cameo in Jaa's last movie Tom Yum Goong.


----------

